# Fishing & Camping Little Tybee



## UpstateRed (Aug 31, 2012)

Good morning Gentlemen,

I have spent a lot of time researching a trip to Little Tybee some friends and I planning for late Fall.  The plan is to kayak from Tybee to Little Tybee to camp and fish for a few days.  We are not local so we are trying to learn as much as we can before we get there.  I've got a few questions and would be much appreciative of any answers thrown my way.

Launching and vehicle parking:  Alley 3 seems to be the obvious choice to launch from due to proximity to Little Tybee.  Since we are kayaking, is this the best choice?  Also, is this a safe spot for leaving the vehicles for multiple days?  I know we will have to load up the parking meters.  

Camp:  If this were your trip, where would head to for a campsite?  We are not likely attempt a beachside landing without extreme flat seas, so I'm trying to find camp sites with the assumption we will be kayaking around the backside of the island. 

Fishing:  Anyone willing to share the standard baits for that area?  What color Gulps, best topwater baits, etc?  Certainly not looking for any secrets, just general locally known tips.

I really appreciate any input I receive, we are looking forward to this trip and don't want to be caught off guard when we get there.  I've got a ton of experience fishing from Sebastian Inlet to Fort Pierce in SE Florida, and St George Island, FL.  So if anyone is planning a trip to those places, I'll be glad to tell you everything I know in exchage for a few Tybee tidbits.

Thanks,

UpstateRed

(Sorry so long)


----------



## Mweathers (Aug 31, 2012)

Not sure about leaving the vehicle, since I don't launch from there.  I would go through the Mosquito ditch to the back side of Williamson Island, or what is left of it.  Tides here are going to be much higher than Fl, so be prepared and stay well of the high tide mark when you camp.  Be sure to bring PLENTY of insect repellant.  I would wait till after the first two hrs of incoming before heading into the ditch.  

I prefer a Top Dog Jr for topwater, and a white or red/gold flake for jigging.  You might want to take a cast net, should be plenty of shrimp and finger mullet in that area.


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 31, 2012)

you better take a 5 gallon bucket of deet cause they havent sprayed out here...and def take a cast net for low tide throwing cause the eating size shrimp will be moving in...the big bull reds should be in the surf then, big live bait or broke crabs will catch them but they'll be too big to keep


----------



## UpstateRed (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies, I'm grateful.

Do you think the bugs will be terrible even into late October?

Good idea on the cast net for shrimp.


----------



## Fatback1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bugs...........all depends on conditions, it can be little to none or it can be "AW MY GOWD, I'm getting eat'n alive". Be prepared for both. DEET. If bugs are extreme and the deet is not enough..............soak spanish moss in water and toss on fire. 

Launch..........Ally 3 is good, parking lot one block east (Fisherman's walk, back river pier) is bigger and has better lighting. Your vehicle should be generally safe that time of year. A call to police station with description and length of stay not a bad idea if ya feel the need.

Camp..............well, depends on conditions and preferences. There are about six spots reachable by yak from ally 3 that people camp at. Three are in the woods (under trees, on dirt) and three are on the beach (in the open , on sand). So kinda depends on conditions and preferences. 

TIDES.......very diff here than FL, it swings 8' at full and new moons. Be aware of this. Mid-tide currents can be fast. All so makes some camp sites hard to reach (or very muddy) at low tide.

Fishing.......Great time to surf fish for Bull Reds, all will be over 30", some over 40"(no harvest). Gulps..............swimming mullet in white for flounder and new penny for trout. Live shrimp under popping cork always productive. Cast net for bait shrimp and eat'n shrimp. Crabs will be around for bait (reds) and eat,n.


----------

